# Chocolate Boomer



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Here's a picture of Boomer taken this morning.He looks like a little chocolate tootsie roll. (Cooper, are you paying attention?) Also a pic of Boomer and Jolie playing.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

W look at that lil hershey bar! he's sooo cute! i love the play time pic!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

How darling they both are


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

ohmygoshhestoocuteformetolookatorputspacesbetweenmywords!!!

I want you to know that I actually scream and clap when I see pictures of him. The only other dog I do that for is Cooper. If I could afford another puppy, he would SO be living at my house!!!! ... whether you liked it or not! LOL


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> ohmygoshhestoocuteformetolookatorputspacesbetweenmywords!!!
> 
> I want you to know that I actually scream and clap when I see pictures of him. The only other dog I do that for is Cooper. If I could afford another puppy, he would SO be living at my house!!!! ... whether you liked it or not! LOL


Define "afford"


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > ohmygoshhestoocuteformetolookatorputspacesbetweenmywords!!!
> ...


LOL you're evil.  Afford as in vet bills, feeding, everything that comes with owning a dog. I only work 4-6 months out of the year steadily, so funds are scarce around my house year-round. And with Cooper's upcoming surgery and the possibility of having the third leg operated on, funds are REALLY scarce.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He looks like Cooper did when he was a baby!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Kari said:


> He looks like Cooper did when he was a baby!


I know... Cooper had white on all feet but that's about the only difference. And Jolie's mom is being mean to me.... she keeps showing pictures of him and making me want to drive to Oklahoma.  

But if she didn't show me pictures of him, I'd probably drive there anyway, just to see him.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> JOLIE'SMOM said:
> 
> 
> > Cooper said:
> ...


Sigh....maybe someday little Boomer will understand,,~~and his first word was "Cooper" too~~ not momma,,,or daddy,,,it was "Cooper",,,i swear that's what Boomer said...first word..|cooper|
:twisted: :twisted: hee hee~~snort!~ :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

You should be ashamed of yourself, making me cry like this.  

I really, really, really, really would be more than happy to give little Boomer a home if I thought I could afford another addition to the vet bills or if I thought I could cut corners somewhere and make myself afford vet bills. He's almost ready to find a home, isn't he?  

But, of course, you're going to keep him so I can love him from afar, right?? <hint, hint>

Keep shoving him in my face. I might have to go find another job so I can afford him.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Seems to me Tulsa and Austin aren't that far apart when you think about it. Maybe another job isn't a bad idea. :dontknow:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Seems to me Tulsa and Austin aren't that far apart when you think about it. Maybe another job isn't a bad idea. :dontknow:


Oh gawd... not you too!! I'm not going to have a chance!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself, making me cry like this.
> 
> I really, really, really, really would be more than happy to give little Boomer a home if I thought I could afford another addition to the vet bills or if I thought I could cut corners somewhere and make myself afford vet bills. He's almost ready to find a home, isn't he?
> 
> ...


Boomer isn't quite ready to go anywhere as he isn't even 6 weeks old. I believe that you would love to take him and i believe you when you say you can't, i was just acting goofy, which i'm inclined to do alot!  I will more than likely not keep Boomer though as my hubby would have a stroke and that would interfere with his ability to go to work everyday. :laughing6: He complains that out our house has been taken over by animals. The :crybaby:. I can't imagine why he feels this way. :shock: :?: But maybe it can be a stipulation that the new mom has to have a computer and has to join chihuahuapeople.com and has to update frequentltly or all bets are off! :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me Tulsa and Austin aren't that far apart when you think about it. Maybe another job isn't a bad idea. :dontknow:
> ...


Actually, no.  I don't really think anyone should be pressured into adopting a dog or having a baby. Big decisions and very personal ones at that. If you can't afford another dog, then you just can't afford it. Cooper's turned out to be a high maintenance kinda guy and he has to be your first priority (well, after OmaKitty, that is).


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Seems to me Tulsa and Austin aren't that far apart when you think about it. Maybe another job isn't a bad idea. :dontknow:


Yea,,,what you said! Except, i don't live in Tulsa. I live in Ardmore and that's 3 1/2 hours closer to Austin! :toothy4:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Ummmm are we the only goofballs up this early on a Sunday morning? :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

You are all off your rockers.

That's why I love you so. :love4: 

And I think that's a great idea about Boomer's new mom, whoever it turns out to be. They MUST be a member of this forum and post new photos daily. I like that. I like it a lot. 

Wait... even better. In addition, they must have family, friends or a reason to come to Austin at least once a year, too. Yeah, they've gotta come to Austin.

Pardon me while I go plot the kidnapping.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> You are all off your rockers.
> 
> That's why I love you so. :love4:
> 
> ...


You are sooo funny! No wonder Cooper looks at the camera the way he does when you take his picture. It's always like "There she goes...AGAIN!" :sign5:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

heehee... the secret is I take a treat and stick it in my bra. He looks at me like "Hey!! What's up with that?" and *flash*

I'm always assured he's looking in the direction of the camera, at least.

And I don't know if we're the only ones up ... I've been up all night; can't sleep. Thinking about waking up Coop and going for coffee.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> heehee... the secret is I take a treat and stick it in my bra. He looks at me like "Hey!! What's up with that?" and *flash*
> 
> I'm always assured he's looking in the direction of the camera, at least.
> 
> And I don't know if we're the only ones up ... I've been up all night; can't sleep. Thinking about waking up Coop and going for coffee.


OMG! That is hilarious! And it *SO* explains the look on his face, which is, by the way way, adorable. Up all night? Whew! But what cracked me up is that Cooper didn't lose any sleep just because you did! 
("Thinking about waking up Coop and going for coffee.")


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily and I have been up since 5am. Normally she wakes me up but this morning I woke up first and dragged her butt out of bed. Made us both breakfast about an hour later (ground turkey and rice for her as a special treat) and home fries, a fried egg and toast with strong coffee for me. I hardly ever eat such a big breakfast (or such a greasy one  ) but I was starvin' marvin.

I am in the process of coloring my hair right now. Sitting here without my glasses because I'm afraid the hair stuff will rot the finish off and I'm too lazy to go downstairs to get my icky backup pair. If there are typos galore, at least I have a good excuse. :roll:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I went into the chat room, just to see if anyone was there. If y'all want jump in there, I'll stay.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

take me for coffee with you! lol and chiwi too! we are up!


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

I need a chocolate chi now, LOL.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Wat a cutie , like a little chocolate button. :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

You guys are all in a great mood on a Sunday Morning!! :lol: I live in Tulsa, and would love to have that little "Chocolate drop Boomer"!!! But, I already have three spoiled Chi's....and just cant handle another one right now *sigh*. He looks like "Coopers" long lost little brother!! :shock: Maybe in the future you can get another Chi! I understand completely the expense involved in owning even one Chi......you can amagine what it is like owning three!! There is never a dull moment in my house!  

Rachel---I also had a "big breakfast"! steak and eggs, with biscuits, jelly and also cinnamon rolls!! :roll: My body was getting low on "salt and grease"  and sugar......


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

sjc said:


> You guys are all in a great mood on a Sunday Morning!! :lol: I live in Tulsa, and would love to have that little "Chocolate drop Boomer"!!! But, I already have three spoiled Chi's....and just cant handle another one right now *sigh*. He looks like "Coopers" long lost little brother!! :shock: Maybe in the future you can get another Chi! I understand completely the expense involved in owning even one Chi......you can amagine what it is like owning three!! There is never a dull moment in my house!
> 
> Rachel---I also had a "big breakfast"! steak and eggs, with biscuits, jelly and also cinnamon rolls!! :roll: My body was getting low on "salt and grease"  and sugar......


ah man and all i had for breakfast was some juice.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

sjc said:


> You guys are all in a great mood on a Sunday Morning!! :lol: I live in Tulsa, and would love to have that little "Chocolate drop Boomer"!!! But, I already have three spoiled Chi's....and just cant handle another one right now *sigh*. He looks like "Coopers" long lost little brother!! :shock: Maybe in the future you can get another Chi! I understand completely the expense involved in owning even one Chi......you can amagine what it is like owning three!! There is never a dull moment in my house!
> 
> Rachel---I also had a "big breakfast"! steak and eggs, with biscuits, jelly and also cinnamon rolls!! :roll: My body was getting low on "salt and grease"  and sugar......


Okay, can you corraborate my story of the area around Cain's Ballroom looking like a ghost town? I spent all day there, on the street in front of the venue (okay, I REALLY wanted to see Rick Springfield from the very front) and it looked very ghosty to me.

And Cooper and I went for coffee but we also stopped and had chicken fried steak & gravy with eggs and hash browns for breakfast. We are rarely up during breakfast hours, so we did it up right.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh complete sweetness looks like a miniature chocolate lab


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Cooper said:


> sjc said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are all in a great mood on a Sunday Morning!! :lol: I live in Tulsa, and would love to have that little "Chocolate drop Boomer"!!! But, I already have three spoiled Chi's....and just cant handle another one right now *sigh*. He looks like "Coopers" long lost little brother!! :shock: Maybe in the future you can get another Chi! I understand completely the expense involved in owning even one Chi......you can amagine what it is like owning three!! There is never a dull moment in my house!
> ...


Yea, "Cain's Ballroom is in kind of a "not so good" area of Tulsa. Been around atleast 50years! or longer :shock: Lots of good "eatin" places down around that area though!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> And Cooper and I went for coffee but we also stopped and had chicken fried steak & gravy with eggs and hash browns for breakfast. We are rarely up during breakfast hours, so we did it up right.


I'm not sure I could combine steak and gravy with eggs. In fact, I'm pretty sure I couldn't. I know it's a big southern/western thing but I'm going to have to pass. My favorite breakfast in the entire world is french toast made with challah with real maple syrup. It's the first thing I ever learned to cook (with regular white bread though) when my mom used to be in the hospital A LOT and I was left to my own devices. Is there a better meal than brunch??? :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Chicken fried steak goes with EVERYTHING. I had to convince my dad of that - the man raised by a Mississippi-born woman that would fry anything that came close enough to toss in the pot.

You should try it. Chicken fried steak and biscuits with lots of gravy on top... eggs, taters... yummmmm good eatin'.

It's healthy for you, too. At least, healthier than swallowing a gallon of Clorox.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > And Cooper and I went for coffee but we also stopped and had chicken fried steak & gravy with eggs and hash browns for breakfast. We are rarely up during breakfast hours, so we did it up right.
> ...


Oh how appropriate, you're talking b/fast. Hubby & I both went for blood tests this morning (Monday here). I had to fast for mine so afterwards we stopped at McDonalds drive-thru' for their bacon & egg Mcmuffins. I normally only have fruit for b/fast. And Rachael I had my hair coloured in weekend (by hairdresser tho") and after "going lighter" for some time now have got it coloured a darkish brown this time. I think I must've had Coopers beautiful brown shiny coat in mind and wanted to look like him.  

Boomer is adorable, such a cuddly cute little guy. How many furbabies do you have Jolie (looking at all the names on your siggy). Are they all chi's? :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I only WISH my hair was as shiny as Coopers. Here's a pic from this morning ... I just noticed how shiny he is in the sunlight while I was going through the camera...


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper definently wins in the "shiney" department!


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

Sooooooo SWEET!!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Cooper said:


> I only WISH my hair was as shiny as Coopers. Here's a pic from this morning ... I just noticed how shiny he is in the sunlight while I was going through the camera...


Shiny coat means a healthy coat! Beautiful!

Chicken fried steak is delicious!!! Yum yum!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

that's why i love those dark colors they really shine nicely when they are healthy and lustrous hehe. and i agree, i wish mine had that kinda shine!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

MMmmm... Chocolate!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

haw! boomer is sooooooo cuuuuttteeeeee!...i<3chocolate puppies =)


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

What a cutie! He does look a lot like Cooper.


----------

